# PENN 555 gs



## Lonewolf31 (Jan 14, 2008)

Does this reel have a bait clicker?


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

yep


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

go with a bait runner my man you will be glad to do so! Heck even my sheepshead pole has one!! That's how much I believe in em!


----------



## Lonewolf31 (Jan 14, 2008)

what are you callin a bait runner?


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

a reel feature that allows the spool to operate freely with minimum tension. Its like setting your drag super loose so that when a fish hits he will be able to swim freely. A bait runner turns your drag on and off.therefore increasing the time and quality of the operation of your reels drag system having a baitrunner will maximize your drags pounds of pressure it is capable of for a longer period of time. Its notandatory just an honest opinion based on my experience and others that I have witnessed. There are numerous reels such as Penn shimano........ You can get a decent Penn spinning reel with baitrunner for 100.00.


----------



## Lonewolf31 (Jan 14, 2008)

so it's like dissengageing your reel then putting your bait clicker on?is a bait runner and bait clicker the same thing?


----------



## chumrunner (Nov 6, 2007)

not exactly the same thing. the baitrunner feature is on a spinning reel and it referres to the secondary drag setting of the reel (almost like putting it in free-spool). When you have a fish on you flip the switch and it engages your normal drag setting that you would fight the fish on. Basically what clinder said.

It is a similar concept to putting a conventional in free-spool and turning on the clicker, but for a spinning reel. 

If I remember, you want a reel for bigger fish (sharks and such, hense the penn 555) so I personally would stick to conventionals. I'd say your pretty much on track. Looks like you like the penns. Don't know too much about the 555 (other than it does have a clicker) so I can't give you too much advise either way, but the size seems about right to me.


----------



## Lonewolf31 (Jan 14, 2008)

Thanks chumrunner. I'll get it all together before spring .I didn't know that some spinners had that on em..


----------



## Lonewolf31 (Jan 14, 2008)

*baitrunners!!!*

that is the coolest sh** I've seen in years.all this time i wished i had a bait clicker on my spinning reels..well there it is.I looked at some at bass pro...look out fish big daddys got a new trick.
I keep an eye out for new reels and tackle ,but I have not seen this in freshwater applications.


----------



## justfishn (Oct 22, 2007)

i live in columbus ohio,the baitrunner spinning reels are very popular with people chasing large catfish in the lakes and especially the ohio river.i have 2 shimano 6500 that are great.i would say they are prob. 1 size larger than i need here but we vacation anually at a beach and i am hoping by following the fishermen on this site someday i will catch something large enough to test them.keep up the great info,some of us land locked fishermen need it.thanks


----------

